# Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Mai 2015)

Testet und behaltet einen von drei Wasserkühlungen Cooler Master Nepton 240M!

*Cooler Master Nepton 240M:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Cooler Master)

Die Kühllösung Nepton 240M ist eine vorbefüllte und wartungsfreie Wasserkühlung für Prozessoren. Die Abwärme der CPU nimmt ein aus Kupfer bestehender Kühlblock mit Mikrokanal-Technologie auf. Er steckt im gleichen Gehäuse wie die Pumpe, die es auf einen Durchfluss von bis zu 120 Liter pro Stunde bringt. Der Dual-Radiator ist mit dem Rest der Wasserkühlung über Schläuche mit Antiknickschutzstruktur verbunden und mit zwei 120-mm-Lüftern des Typs Silencio FP 120 bestückt, die für einen Drehzahlbereich von 800 bis 2.400 U/min ausgelegt sind. Die Cooler Master Nepton 240M eignet sich für AMD-Systeme mit den Sockeln AM2(+), AM3(+), FM1 und FM2(+) und kühlt Intel-Prozessoren für die Sockel 775, 1150, 1155, 1156, 1366, 2011 und 2011-v3. Mehr Informationen zur Nepton 240M gibt es bei Cooler Master.

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games       Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Cooler Master die  Chance  dazu: Drei PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, einen Wasserkühlung von Cooler Master zu  testen.  Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen  Testbericht  im   PCGH-Extreme-Forum     veröffentlicht habt, dürft ihr die  Hardware    behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit Prozessorkühlungen aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet             einen  Test einer Cooler Master Nepton 240M verfassen? Dann   bewerbt     euch     in  diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums -  schreibt  einfach,  was     genau ihr  ausprobieren möchtet und warum  ihr euch  besonders  gut  als         Lesertester  eignet. Bitte gebt  bei eurer Bewerbung  an, mit welcher Hardware ihr die Wasserkühlung testen  möchtet.    Erfahrungen mit CPU-Kühlern  und  vorhandene   Vergleichsprodukte  sind     natürlich von Vorteil,   außerdem solltet  ihr  eine  Kamera  bedienen und     gut lesbare Texte   verfassen können.  Wer     noch   kein Mitglied im     PCGH-Extreme-Forum  ist,  muss sich  zunächst       (kostenlos)    registrieren. (Mehr  Bilder der Cooler Master Nepton 240M gibt es in  der offiziellen Ankündigung.)

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und         endet voraussichtlich am 02.08.2015. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der       vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen       müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware behält      sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom  Lesertester zurückzufordern und  den     Lesertester zukünftig nicht  mehr zu berücksichtigen, wenn der    Lesertest   folgende Anforderungen  nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 6.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens fünf eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand       beinhalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht von       anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens eine selbst erstellte Grafik (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Dienstag, dem 19.05.2015, um 18 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## dok81 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag,
Sie suchen drei Lesertester um die Wasserkühlung  Nepton 240 von Cooler Master zu testen? Ich möchte gern einer von ihnen sein! 
Als ein erfahrener IT-Systemtechniker kann ich die Hardware von vielen Seiten begutachten und Vor- und Nachteile herausfinden, da ich schon viele Computer selbst konfiguriert und zusammengebaut habe.
Ich würde gerne die Verarbeitung, Kühlung und Lautstärke der Wasserkühlung testen und mit einer Lüftkühlung Thermalright True Spirit 140 vergleichen.  Bilder sind selbstverständlich und werden mit einer Nikon d3100 geschossen.
Die Wasserkühlung wird mit folgender Konfiguration getestet:
- Asus P8Z77-V LK mit einem Intel Core i5-3570k, 
- SSD OCZ Vertex3 120 GB und HDD WD Red 2Tb, 
- Asus Radeon HD 7950 Direct CU, 
- Be Quiet! System Power 7 - 600 Watt, zusammengebaut in einem HAF 922 Gehäuse von Cooler Master.
Ich würde mich freuen einer von Tester zu sein. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Konstantin


----------



## meik19081999 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag,

Ich würde mich gerne für die Erlaubnis, einen Test mit der oben genannten KoWaKü, bewerben.

Warum ich dafür geeignet bin?
- Gute Kenntnisse im Umgang mit Hardware
- Übertaktete CPU
- CPU geköpft
- Großes Gehäuse mit verschiedenen Lüfterbestückungen möglich
- Ich würde Erfahrung sammeln können, zum Testen von Kühlern allgemein
- Gute Fotos und schöne Diagramme/Tabellen sind machbar
- Junge Leute sollten auch mal was tun 

Zu meiner Hardware:
- I5-4670K@4,3Ghz
- MSI G45 Z87
- Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600Mhz 8GiB
- Gigabyte GTX670 Windforce x3 4GiB
- Alpenföhn Brocken mit 2 Lüftern
- Be Quiet E10 500W
- Phanteks Enthoo Luxe
- Samsung 840Evo SSD 120GB
- Alpenföhn Touch Lüftersteuerung
- Gehäuse mit Lüftervollbestückung

Es wäre eine Ehre, die Kompaktwasserkühlung zu Testen!

Gruß

Meik19081999


----------



## nonameguzzi (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, ich möchte mich hiermit als Tester für die Neptun 240 bewerben. Dafür Qualifiziert mich mein umfangreiches Wissen über Computerhardware.
Als Testsystem steht ein i7 950 bereit (besonders genaue Werte dank der Verlötung) das ganze mit einem 400W L8, einer HD5750 mit einem Accelero S1 sowie 4gb low Profiel ram, als Referenzwerte habe ich einen Dark Rock Pro 3 und den "underdog" Xilence M612Pro.
Des weiteren habe ich zur Bebilderung eine Nikon D3200 sowie 3 Softbox Lampen zur Verfügung. 
Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen einer der drei Tester sein zu dürfen.

Zudem werde ich auf einem interessanten i7 4770k messen da die Kühlleistung diesbezüglich für die meisten User im Rahmen einer Neuanschaffung interessanter wäre. Der 4770k Sitzt auf einem Z87 Mpower zusammen mit einer 270x und einem V450S von Cooler Master.


----------



## Laudian (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin Moin,

ich möchte mich ebenfalls für den Lesertest bewerben, da ich seit dem Einbau meiner Wasserkühlung im Herbst keine Gelegenheit mehr hatte, an meinem PC herumzubasteln 

Außerdem würde ich gerne mal sehen wie stark es sich auf die Temperaturen auswirkt, dass Grafikkarte und CPU-Kühler am gleichen Kühlkreislauf hängen, und wie könnte man dies besser testen, als der CPU einen eigenen, zusätzlichen Kreislauf zu verschaffen...

Mein Equipment:
i7 3770k@4,4gHz@1,14V auf einem MSI Z77 mPower, dazu eine MSI GTX 680 Lightning.

Meine aktuelle Wasserkühlung besteht aus einem "Alphacool NexXxoS XP Light - Acetal Edition" CPU-Kühler, einer "Laing DDC-1T" Pumpe und 2 "Alphacool NexXxoS  massiv Kupfer 240 mm", einmal als XT45 und einmal als ST30 Variante.
Dazu kommt noch ein Fullcover-Kupferkühler von aquagraFX für meine Grafikkarte.
Gesteuert wird die Kühlung durch eine Scythe Katana Lüftersteuerung.

Zusätzlich dazu habe ich einen Scythe Mugen 3 Luftkühler da und könnte mir wohl auch den Intel Boxed Kühler meines Bruders ausleihen.

Das ganze ist in einem Coolermaster CM 690 II Advanced Gehäuse verbaut, welches Platz für zwei interne 240er Radiatoren hat sowie über Schlauchdurchführungen für externe Radiatoren verfügt.

Inhalt meines Test wären unter anderem:
-Viele Fotos vom Auspacken und Einbau (seien wir ehrlich, das macht doch immer am meisten Spaß) sowie eine Beurteilung, wie einfach bzw. kompliziert sich der Einbau im Vergleich zu den anderen Kühlern gestaltet.
-Ebenfalls sehr wichtig ist natürlich die Lautstärke. Gerade KompaktWaküs haben hier keinen guten Ruf, da fände ich einen Vergleich zwischen den 4 Varianten (Boxed, Turm, Custom-WaKü, Kompakt-WaKü) auf jeden Fall interessant.
-Zu guter Letzt natürlich der obligatorische Temperaturvergleich, ohne den kein Kühlertest auskommen kann. Dabei möchte ich auch (kurz) darauf eingehen, wie stark sich die "Auslagerung" der CPU in einen eigenen Kühlkreislauf auf die Temperatur der Grafikkarte auswirkt, auch wenn dies natürlich nicht direkt etwas mit dem CPU-Kühler zu tun hat.


----------



## 3-way (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich habe bereits meine Corsair H110 ausgiebig getestet und mit einem Core i5 2500k@5ghz@1,47V an ihre Grenzen gebracht. Im Test der aktuellen Ausgabe 06/2015 wird die Cooler Master Nepton ja für ausgesprochen gut befunden. Mich interessiert der Vergleich zwischen dem 280mm-Radiator der Corsair H110 und dem kleineren 240mm-Radiator der Nepton 240m. Darüber hinaus teste ich die Nepton sowohl mit starker Übertaktung als auch mit Standardwerten. Hier sind die Temperaturen der CPU bei unterschiedlich hohen Lüfterdrehzahlen bedeutend. Da ein im Deckel montierter Radiator auch maßgeblich die Gehäusetemperatur beeinflusst, messe ich Delta-Werte in Abhängigkeit zur Gehäuse- und Raumtemperatur. Die Lautstärke der Einheit aus Lüftern und Pumpe kann ich mangels Messinstrumenten nur subjektiv wiedergeben. Um die optischen Vorzüge der Kompaktwasserkühlung zu beleuchten, bin ich mit einer Spiegelreflexkamera bewaffnet. Abgerundet mit strukturierten Diagrammen sollte das ein schöner Test werden.

Mein aktuelles System:

Intel Core i5 2500k @5000mhz@1,47V
MSI Z68A-GD65 G3
4x4GB Teamgroup Xtreem White DDR3-2133 CL9
Asus Radeon R9 285 Strix
Samsung SSD 840 EVO 750GB
Fractal Design Define R4
2x Noctua NF-A14, 2x Be quiet Silent Wings 2 140mm

Ich würde mich freuen, meine Erfahrungen teilen zu können.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich schmeiße dann auch gerne mal meinen Hut in den Ring.
Bis jetzt habe ich schon einige Reviews und Erfahrungsberichte verfasst - wobei ich sehr auf Einfachheit und Struktur achte.
Die Tests welche ich bisher veröffentlicht habe fanden bei der Masse stets Anklang.

In meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen im Zusammenbau mit Rechnern habe ich schon diverse Kühler verschiedenster Hersteller in den Händen gehabt.
Derzeit befindet sich in meinem System eine kleine 120mm Wasserkühlung von Antec,
welche einen leicht übertakteten Intel Core i5 4670k kühlt.
Somit habe ich auch schon Eindrücke einer Kompaktwasserkühlung.

Neben dem besagten Prozessor umfasst mein System noch folgende Komponenten:

Mainboard - MSI Z87 G55
RAM - 2x 4GB Corsair XMS3 zu je 4GB
Grafik - EVGA GTX 760 Superclocked
SSD - SanDisk SDSSDHP256G
HDD1 - Seagate ST2000DM001-1ch164
HDD2 - Seagate ST31000528AS
ODD - Samsung SH-222AB
Netzeil - Seasonic M12II 520 Evo

Das alles ist in einem Anidees AI7B verpackt.
Das Gehäuse eignet sich perfekt für 240mm Radiatoren.

Zum testen der Nepton 240mm habe ich auch noch einige Lüfter hier, 
welche vom Silent Model bis zum Krawallbruder reichen.

Für Fotos habe ich meine Finepis 1600S sowie mein Sony Xperia Z3 zur Verfügung.


Über eine positive Nachricht freue ich mich sehr.

Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Malkav85 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Stephan,

ich würde mich gerne für den Lesertest bewerben und den Nepton 240M unter diversen Alltagsbedinungen testen.

Dazu möchte ich die AiO WaKü gegen einen Turmkühler (Cryorig H5 Ultimate) und einen Topblow-Kühler (Thermalright AXP 100) antreten lassen und dies zusätzlich in einem HTPC Gehäuse und einem Bigtower.
Als Testhardware dient mir dazu ein Intelsystem (Xeon 1230v2, ASRock Z77pro 4-m, AMD R270X) und ein AMD System (Athlon II 7750 BE). 

Zusätzlich nehme ich meine Wasserkühlung als Referenzpunkt um auf- oder abzurunden. Für Fotos steht mir eine Sony Alpha 3000 zur Verfügung.

Würde mich über eine positive Rückmeldung freuen

Gruß
Malkav


----------



## maximusoptimus (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo 

ich würde gerne die Wasserkühlung testen

Ich denke ich kann ein gutes Urteil abgeben. Darüber hinaus habe ich schon für mindfactory.de getestet.
Außerdem habe ich guten Umgang mit Hardware, da ich auch meinen PC selbst zusammengebaut und mehrfach verändert habe.
Im Moment läuft bei mir eine kleinere Wasserkühlung von CoolerMaster, kann dann also vergleichen.
Ich habe einen Technikkanal auf YouTube (maximusoptimus), mach also nicht nur Fotos auch Videos.
Mein Prozessor ist ein FX-9590, da bekommt die Wasserkühlung also richtig was zu tun bei 220 Watt TDP.

restliches System:
AsRock 990FX Extreme 6
MSI R9 290X 8GB
Xigmatek Talon
120gb SSD, 1tb HDD
EVGA Supernova P2 1200 Watt

außerdem würde ich mich freuen wieder was zu testen 
und natürlich zu basteln

wäre nett wenn ich ausgewählt werde

LG
maximusoptimus


----------



## PrincePaul (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin Moin Stephan,

als einer von Dreien würde ich gerne Cooler Masters Nepton testen.
Mit Kompaktwasserkühlungen hatte ich bereits Kontakt in Form eines Konkurrenzproduktes aus den Anfängen dieses Segmentes (Corsair H80).
Wobei sich bei mir die Nepton allerdings gegen aktuelle Turm-Luftkühler (Noctua NH-D15, NH-U14S, bequiet! Dark Rock 3, Cryorig R1 Ultimate) sowie einer bis dahin hoffentlich fertiggestellten "echten" Wasserkühlung beweisen muss.

Getestet werden dabei die Kategorien Verpackung, Kompatibilität, Montage, Leistung und Lautstärke.
Im Bereich Leistung/Lautstärke werden dabei verschiedene Settings  in Form von CPU Taktstufen, Lüfterkonfigurationen und Drehzahlen ausprobiert und ausgewertet.

Dazu wird folgende Hardware genutzt:
Intel i7 2600 (zwecks verlötetem Die)
ASRock Z77 Pro 4-M
8GB 1866MHz Ballistix Tactical Tracer

welche auf dem bis dahin ebenfalls hoffentlich fertiggestellten Benchtable platz findet.

Die weiteren Anforderungen wie Zeichenanzahl, Abgabetermin etc. sind natürlich kein Problem und dank einer Canon mit reichlich Equipment sollten die guten Bilder auch leicht fallen 


Grüße
PrincePaul


----------



## kartal03 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo Gemeinde,

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit zum Lesertest eines der CM Nepton 240m Kühler.
Ich bin 16 Jahre alt, mache derzeit mein Abitur und beschäftige mich nebenbei gerne mit Technik.
Besonders das basteln an PCs macht mir sehr viel Spaß, sei es das bauen eines Rechners für Familie und Freunde,
das optimieren der Leistung durchs Übertakten oder aber auch das testen von verschiedenen Kühlmöglichkeiten.

Durch die Zeit habe ich auch diverse CPU Kühler angesammelt, mit welchen ich den Vergleich machen kann. Darunter zum Beispiel ein
Be Quiet Advanced C1, eine Custom Wasserkühlung mit einem 360 mm Radiator und noch einige mehr.
Das schreiben von Reviews wäre für mich nichts neues, im Hardwareluxx Forum durfte ich bereits meine Erfahrungen
mit dem Thermalright Macho Zero teilen, was mir auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat.

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

- FX - 8350 @ 4 Ghz
- Asus R9 270x OC
- 8 GB Corsair RAM
- Be Quiet E9 480 Watt

Der FX Prpozessor erzeugt natürlich einiges an Abwärme, was den Nepton Kühler sehr gut unter Probe stellen kann.

Liebe Grüße,

kartal03


----------



## REALSHOCKOPS (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo miteinander,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Test. Ich bin sehr hardwarebegeistert, habe mehr PC-Werkzeuge als andere Werkzeuge, bin momentan frei verfügbar und würde sogar einige Videos dazu drehen. 

Ich kann momentan nur mit einem i5-2500 dienen, doch dieser wird bald abgelöst von einem i7-4790K, dennoch sollte ich es schaffen, den i5 mit einer Wasserkühlung stabil, an der 3,7 GHz-Grenze, laufen zu lassen, theoretisch. Bei mir kommen meist Adobe Programme zum Einsatz, welche eine hohe Rechenlesitung benötigen und die CPU über einen längeren Zeitraum fordern.

System:
i5-2500
8GB Corsair RAM
GTX770 4GB
1x SSD; 4x HDD
Corsair RM1000

Gehäuse:
Cooler Master Centurion 5 II

!EDIT START:!
Neues System wird nächste Woche in Betrieb genommen!

i7-4790K
16GB RAM
2x GTX770 4GB

Corsair Air 540

Als Vergleichsmuster werde ich eine Corsair H100i GTX vorliegen haben.
!EDIT END:!

Durchschnittlich läuft mein PC täglich 12h am Stück, meist beschäftigt mit Rendern und Encoden.

Ich habe immer gerne Referate geschrieben, kann mich schriftlich gut ausdrücken, fotografiere gerne und habe, aufgrund postoperativen Pause, fast uneingeschränkt Zeit.

Dies wäre mein erster Lesertest, ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn man mich auswählt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

REALSHOCKOPS


----------



## denzi24 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte PCGH Redaktion,
 ich würde gerne die AIO Wasserkühlung Cooler Master Nepton 240M testen.

 Ich würde folgende Bereiche testen:

 - Verpackung
 - Montage
 - Verarbeitung
 - Kühlleistung
 - Lautstärke

 Ich glaube dass ich diesen Test gut durchführen kann weil ich:
 -Erfahrungen mit AIO Waküs habe
 -OC Erfahrungen habe
 -Spaß am Berichte schreiben habe
 -gerne Fotografiere
 -IT Erfahrung habe

 Meine Hardware:
 -Intel Core i7 5820k (OC 4,4 Ghz)
 -MSI X99S SLI Plus
 -8GB Crucial DDR4-2133 Ram
 -MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
 -EVGA Supernova 750 B2
 -Crucial M550 SSD

 Den Bericht und die Grafiken würde ich unter Windows 8.1 mit Microsoft Office 2013 erstellen .
 Die AIO würde ich auch noch mit anderen Markenlüftern testen. 

 Ich habe auch schon einen Test zur Razer Deathadder Gaming Maus verfasst.
 Ich hoffe ich darf einer der Tester sein, auch wenn ich noch relativ neu bei eurem Forum bin.

L.G. DenZi


----------



## dirty_S (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!

Da ich schon lange auf der Suche einer AIO Wasserkühlung für meinen PC bin, habe ich schon unzählige Foren durchforstet und bin somit auf Ihres gestoßen!

Ich würde mich gerne für das Testen der Kühllösung Nepton 240M bewerben!

Ich studiere Informatik und habe somit das passende Knowhow die Wasserkühlung auf Herz und Nieren testen. Ich selbst lege besonderen Wert auf die Kühlleistung, da ich zu den sogenannten Extreme OC gehöre und eine richtig gute Kühlung benötige um meinen AMD FX 8350 zu Bändigen. Ich besitze bei meinen 2. PC bereits eine selbstgebaute Wasserkühlung und könnte somit auch vergleiche erstellen.

Ich selbst verfüge über eine Spiegelreflexkamera und könnte somit wirklich gute Bilder machen (von Verpackung, über Installation und bis hin zu den Leistungstests)

Zu meinen RIG:

GPU:		GeForce GTX 770 [Herkulez] OC
CPU:		AMD FX 8350 Eight-Core Processor OC @4,7 GHZ
RAM:		16 GB Corsair
SSD:		Samsung 840 EVO mit 250GB
BS:		Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro N
		Ubuntu 12
NT:		Be Quiet! 750 Watt
Gehäuse:	Kandalf

Einstweilen verbleibe ich mit besten Grüßen,

dirty_S


----------



## retroelch (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*



> Ihr kennt euch gut mit Prozessorkühlungen aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet einen Test einer Cooler Master Nepton 240M verfassen?



*[size=+1]Hiemit bewerbe ich mich für den Test von "3x Cooler Master Nepton 240M"[/size]*

Da mir meine letztern Leser-Tests über den _Thermalright Macho 90_ und den _axp-100 Muscle_ große Freude bereitet haben, würde ich mich über eine weitere Gelegenheit freuen.
Hinzu kommen Erfahrungen, die sich in _7 Jahren_ "Hobby-Schrauberei" angehäuft haben, welche ich bestimmt _gut_ in den Test einbringen kann.  

Um mein *Portfolio* an Kühlern zu erweitern würde ich mich über eine *Cooler Master Nepton 240M* Kompakt-Wakü begeistern.

Da mir beim letzten mal _der Job_ viel Spaß gemacht hat, würde ich die _Cooler Master Nepton 240M_ gerne mit beliebten Kühlern wie dem * Prolimatech Megaharlems* meiner neuen *Nzxt Kraken x41* oder der *h100i* von *Corsair* vergleichen. 

Wenn ich den _Kühler_ bekäme, müsste er sich in folgenden Punkten mit anderen Kühlern messen:

*-Lieferumfang* [Zubehör wie Lüfter-Adapter, Wärmeleitpaste, Werkzeug, Anleitung etc.]
*-Verarbeitung* [allgemeine Verarbeitung des Kühlkörpers und des Montagesystems, Qualität der Lüfter mit Aufnahmen etc.]
*-Subjektive Einschätzung* [Optik, Vergleich der Kühler, Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, etc.]
*-Kühlleistung* [mit Stocklüftern in verschiedenen Lastszenarien wie Idle, Prime95, Battlefield 4, Leage of Legends]
*-Montage *[Schwierigkeitsgrad ,Dauer, Stabilität etc.]

Da ich über eine "Open-Testbench" verfüge wird diese auch verwendet.
Zusätztlich benutzte ich für alle Kühler die *Arctic MX-4* Wärmeleitpaste.

*Als Tetst-Sytem:*

*CPU:* Intel Xeon 1231 V3
*PSU:* Be Quiet E9 500W
*VGA:* Palit GTX 970 Jetstream
*RAM:* Crucial Ballsistics Sport 8GB
*SSD:* Adata Premier Pro SP900 256GB
*HDD:* Segate Barracuda 1TB
*MB:* Asrock H97 Pro4



Für das System käme Win 8 Pro 64Bit zum Einsatz.
Vernümftige Bilder sollten dank *Canon EOS 600D* kein Problem darstellen.

Mit großer Freude wäre ich auch dieses mal gerne dabei. 


Viele Grüße,
_der kuschelige Elch aus einem vergangenem Zeitalter_


----------



## n8schrauber (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

.....


----------



## iGameKudan (10. Mai 2015)

*Bewerbung als Tester einer Cooler Master Nepton 240M-Wasserkühlung*

Sehr geehrte PCGH-Redaktion,

Schon vor einigen Tagen habe ich gelesen, das Ihr Lesertester für die Cooler Master Nepton 240M-Wasserkühlung sucht. Da mich mein aktuell verbauter Scythe Mine 2 besonders wegen der Größe ziemlich nervt und ich mich auch mal nach Kompaktwasserkühlungen umgeschaut habe, wäre dies die perfekte Gelegenheit mal eine solche zu testen.  

Kurz zu mir, ich heiße David, bin 18 Jahre alt, wohne in Berlin und mache derzeit eine Ausbildung zum IT-Assistenten mit FHS. 
Mit Hardware beschäftige ich mich nun seit schon knappen 4 Jahren und habe durch einige Praktikas, viel Lesen und auch durch viel selber ausprobieren einiges an Erfahrung im Umgang mit Hardware gesammelt. 

Die Wasserkühlung würde mit folgender Hardware getestet werden... 

- Intel Core i5 2500K @stock, 4,5GHz 1,26V und 4,8GHz 1,36V
- 8GB DDR3-2400er-RAM
- MSI Z77 MPower

... welche in einem Bitfenix Shinobi getestet werden würde. Ein besonderes Augenmerk würde ich besonders auf die Verarbeitung, die Schwierigkeit der Montage und natürlich die Kühlleistung werfen. Vergleichen werde ich die Wasserkühlung mit einem Intel Boxed und dem Scythe Mine 2, welcher mit 2 Bitfenix Spectre 120mm-Lüftern läuft. Zum Testen der Temperaturen werde ich die üblichen Verdächtigen wie prime95 und/oder LinX sowie einige CPU-intensive Spiele wie GTA 5 und BF4 nutzen.

Dies wäre hier mein erstes Review, weshalb ich hoffe das ich euch überzeugen konnte und bald meine Fähigkeiten unter Beweis stellen darf.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
David


----------



## asdffdsa987 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag
Ich möchte gern einer ihrer drei Tester für die Kompaktwasserkühlung Nepton 240M sein. Da ich schon einige Computer selber konfiguriert und zusammengebaut, habe ich viel Erfahrung mit verschiedenster Hardware, besonders Prozessorkühlern gemacht habe. Computer zusammenbauen und testen hat mir schon immer Spaß gemacht.

Ich werde die Kompaktwasserkühlung auf Verarbeitung, Montage, Leistung und Lautstärke testen. Alles wird genau protokolliertauch mit Hilfe von Photos, besonders bei Verarbeitung und Montage.

Die Nepton 240M werde ich mit aktuellen PC-Spielen wie z.B. Battlefield 3+4, Thief, Sniper Elite V2, Hitman Absolution, Videobearbeitung, sowie den Standartaufgaben, wie z.B. Emails abrufen, Downlaods -  auf Herz und Nieren testen. Als Vergleichsprodukt werde ich die Kompaktwasserkühlung mit meinem jetzigen CPU-Kühler Scythe Andy Samurai Master, welcher zu Zeit mit einem Enermax TwisterPressure 120mm Lüfter bestückt ist, und dem Boxed-Kühler vergleichen. Die CPU wird bei zusätzlichen Tests noch übertaktet und das Ergebnis evaluiert. Um ein aussagekräftigeres Ergebnis zu bilden, wird die Temperatur mit mindestens zwei unterschiedlichen Programmen gemessen und in Abhängigkeit von  Raum- und Gehäusetemperatur dargestellt. Selbstverständlich wird das in einem Diagramm oder einer Tabelle festgehalten. Damit das Ergebnis nicht von einer schlechten Wärmeleitpaste beeinflusst wird, wird eine hochwertige Wärmeleitpaste verwendet (9,24 W/m.°C). 

Neben des oben stehenden Kühlkrafttestes wird eine Lautstärketest und ein Vergleich der Montage durchgeführt. Eine Beurteilung der Kompelxität der Montage  der Kompaktwasserkühlung im Vergleich zu den oben genannten Luftkühlern, ist selbstverständlich. 				    
Für Lautstärke Tests werden nur subjektive Werte verwendet, mangels eines Schalldruckpegelmessgerätes. Ich bin sehr lautstärke empfindlich, sodass die Lautstärke für eine Neuanschaffung eine große Rolle spielt, da ich einen sehr leisen PC haben möchte.  Außerdem möchte ich das Vorurteil, dass Wasserkühlungen, speziell Kompaktwasserkühlungen sehr laut sind, widerlegen.

Für die Optik werden die Photos mit einer Panasonic DMC-FZ18, die ein Leica objektiv hat, geschossen und Diagramme, sowie Tabellen am PC erstellt.

Mein PC hat zur Zeit folgende Konfiguration :
-	Asrock 970 Extreme 4
-	AMD Phenom || X6 1090T
-	SanDisk SSD Ultra Plus 120GB
-	HDD WD RED 1TB
-	HDD Seagate Barracuda 250GB
-	Corsair  4x 2GB DDR3 1333MHz
-	PowerColor Radeon HD 7850 2GB GDDR5
-	BeQuiet Pure Power 500W
-	BeQuiet Silent Wings 2
-	Scythe Andy Samurai Master, bestückt mit Enermax TwisterPressure

Ich habe großes Interesse einer ihrer Tester zu werden und meine Erfahrungen mit anderen zu teilen.

Ich freue mich schon jetzt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Sebastian


----------



## kress (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr geehrte Pcgh-Redaktion,

hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich für den Lesertest des AiO-Wasserkühlers. Ich erfülle alle von ihnen vorgegebenen Anforderungspunkten.
Als Testsystem wird mein Signatur-System zum Einsatz kommen, ein I7-3960X, welcher mit bis zu 4,5Ghz den Kühler an den Rand seiner Leistungsfähigkeit treiben wird.
Praktischerweise könnte ich einen Vergleich zu einem der besten Luftkühler, dem Noctua NH-D14, anfertigen, um zu zeigen, ob sich eine Kompaktwasserkühlung lohnt oder ob man doch lieber zu einem sehr starken Luftkühler greifen sollte. (wichtige Kritikpunkte wie Kühlleistung, Lautstärke und vor allem Platzbedarf werden näher betrachtet)
Auch übrige Schwachstellen, die bei AiO-Wasserkühlungen häufig vorkommen, wie Pumpengeräusche, Verschlauchung oder Lüfterlautstärke, werden näher betrachtet.
Zudem werde ich testen, wie stark ein aufgeheiztes Gehäuse die Kühlleistung beeinflusst, da bei Last in Spielen wie Crysis 3 oder Metro-Last Light auch die Grafikarte(n) an ihre Leistungsgrenze kommen. Für diese Tests ist mein SLI-Gespann bestehend aus 2 Asus GTX680 DirectCU 2 OC bestens geeignet, da die beiden Karten für enorme Abwärme sorgen können.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Sie mich für diesen Test auswählen würden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

kress


----------



## MotDaD (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo, auch ich möchte mich hiermit als Tester für die Cooler Master Nepton 240M Kühllösung bewerben.

Den Test der Nepton 240M Kühlung in eurem aktuellen Heft habe ich mit großem Interesse gelesen und bin besonders gespannt darauf, wie sich die besagten leisen Lüfter und die Gummidichtung für den Radiator in der Praxis schlagen.

Warum ich mich für den Test eigne?
Ich bin technisch sehr interessiert und baue schon seit meinem 13. Lebensjahr meine PC's selber zusammen (immerhin schon 12 Jahre lang). Zudem habe ich ein Jahr lang in einem kleinen IT-Geschäft gearbeitet und war dort für die Konfiguration und den Zusammenbau von Computern für Privat- und Firmenkunden zuständig.

Momentan studiere ich Medieninformatik, wodurch ich auch über das nötige Know-How zum anfertigen eines Artikels, sowie der benötigten Foto's und Diagramme verfügen sollte.
Um repräsentative Foto's der All-In-One-Kühlung anfertigen zu können, liegt eine Spiegelreflexkamera vor. Notwendige Tabellen und Diagramme würde ich mit Excel anfertigen.

Meine Hardware sieht wie folgt aus:

*Intel Core i7 5820k
**Thermaltake Frio Advanced
CoolerMaster HAF X 942
**MSI **X99S Gaming 7*
16 GB G.Skill Ripjaws @ 2400 Mhz
Asus R9 290 DirectCU II OC
1x Crucial M500 120GB
1x WD Blue 500GB @ 7200 u/min
1x WD Green 1 TB @ 5400 u/min
Asus PCE-N15 WLan-Karte
LG DVD-Brenner
bq DarkPower P10 550Watt

Da der momentan verwendete Thermaltake-Kühler zwar sehr Leistungsstark, dabei jedoch laut und in die Jahre gekommen ist, stelle ich mir einen Vergleich mit der CoolerMaster Kühllösung sehr spannend vor.

Mein Testbericht würde sich grob wie folgt gliedern (Änderungen vorbehalten xD):

1. Verpackung
2. Technische Daten
3. Optischer Gesamteindruck
4. Montage der Hardware
5. Betrieb des Nepton
5.1 Lautstärke
5.2 Temperaturen
5.3 Vergleich mit Thermaltake Frio Advanced
5.4 Temperatur und Lautstärke mit Enermax bzw. Corsair Referenzlüftern
6. Besonderheiten/Sonstiges
7. Fazit

Das war es dann auch von mir und meinen Vorstellungen eines solchen Test's. Ich hoffe, dass ich für Euch in Frage komme und würde mich sehr freuen den Test für Euch verfassen zu dürfen!


----------



## zampano006 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Und noch eine Bewerbung als Tester der Wasserkühlung:

Als Computerhardware-Liebhaber fühle ich mich dazu verpflichtet, mich nun auch zu bewerben.
Ich bin ein 22-jähriger Biologie/Chemie Student der gerne an seinem, leider nicht besonders eindrucksvollen, PC herumschraubt. 

Eine Wasserkühlung habe ich noch nie benutzt, da ich der Meinung bin, dass Luftkühler ein besseres Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis haben. 
Trotzdem reizt es mich sehr meine Luftkühlung mit einer guten Wasserkühlung zu vergleichen. Zudem würde ich auch den Boxed-Kühler als Vergleich nutzen. 
Als Student bin ich natürlich auch erfahren in Sachen Word/Excel/Bildbearbeitung.
Außerdem habe ich Kontakte zu Journalisten, welche meinem Bericht noch den vielleicht nötigen Feinschliff verpassen könnten.

Mein PC würde sich meiner Meinung nach sehr gut für dieses Experiment eignen, da die CPU unter Last sehr heiß wird.

Mein Gehäuse ist ein Define R4 mit einer gutem Luftführung.
Meine CPU ist ein inzwischen mindestens 4 Jahre alter Phenom II x4 955, der durch seine hohen Temperaturen glänzt. 
Die Temperaturen schießen insbesondere bei einer Übertaktung auf 4GHz mit erhöhter Spannung in die Höhe. Gekühlt wird der Hitzkopf momentan von einem Arctic Freezer 13.

Die restlichen (für diesen Test eher irrelevanten) Komponenten meines PC's sind:
- eine GTX 660Ti 
- eine 250Gb SSD + insgesamt ca. 800Gb Festplattenspeicher 
- ein altes DVD-Laufwerk das inzwischen schon den dritten PC bewohnt
- ein OCZ semimodulares 650W Netzteil
- sowie 8Gb DDR3-RAM, welcher auf einem ASROCK Mainboard verbaut ist.

Über eine positive Rückmeldung würde ich mich sehr freuen, eine Absage wäre allerdings auch kein Weltuntergang.

mit freudlichen Grüßen

zampano


----------



## Captain_Bedal (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Dann schließe ich mich mal an:

Zu meiner Person:

Ich bin 17 Jahre jung und bin gerade schön mit den schriftlichen Abiturprüfungen durch, das heißt: jetzt hab ich Zeit . Neben der Schule habe ich ein großes Interesse für Computerhardware entwickelt, welches mir auch meinen "Nebenjob" in meiner Freizeit in der Technikabteilung eines lokalen Computer-Stores eingebracht hat. Die dabei angeeigneten Kenntnisse nutze ich seitdem fast täglich, sei es, um Freunden oder Bekannten zu helfen oder um einfach meinen Basteldrang an meiner eigenen Hardware auszulassen.

Warum möchte ich die Kowakü testen?

Nun ja, das hat mehrere Gründe. Einerseits mein schon erwähnter Basteldrang und das generell hohe Interesse an Hardware. Ebenfalls denke ich, dass sich mein System ideal zum Testen und Ausreitzen der Kowakü eignet. Getestet wird auf einem i7 4790K in einem Enthoo Luxe. Das sorgt einerseits für einen kleinen Hitzkopf, der schon auf 4,4 GHz rennt und per freien Multiplikator auch noch Luft, verzeihung, Takt nach oben hat und für multiple Montagemöglichkeiten im Gehäuse. Ich möchte untersuchen, in wieweit sich diese Vielfalt an Plätzen für den Radiator auf die Temperaturen auswirkt, insbesondere im Zusammenspiel mit dem Heizlüfter mit Namen R9 290X. Des weiteren hatte ich schon viele Luftkühler in der Hand. Das ging über den schwarzen Megahalems, einem Cryorig-Modell, einem Dark Rock Pro 3 bis hin zu meinem aktuellen Liebling: Dem NH-D15. Ein Wakü hatte ich auch schon. Nur noch keine Kowakü. Ich konnte es hier im Forum schon oft in der Beratung beobachten, dass immer von Kowaküs abgeraten wurde. Diesbezüglich möchte ich nun auch meine Erfahrungen machen und diese mit der Community teilen. Somit kann eventuell einem unentschlossenen Neuling oder auch schon einen fortgeschrittenen Benutzer bei der Zusammenstellung/Aufrüstung seines Systems durch Einbringen dieser Erfahrungen geholfen werden. Eventuell kann ja, abhängig wie gut das Modell abschneidet, so manches Cliché, natürlich dann explizit für dieses Modell, aus der Welt geschafft werden. Ich denke hierbei an die immer monierte Lautstärke. 

Was würde ich testen?

Nunja, zuerst einmal das Offensichtliche. Die Temperaturen. Dabei müsste sich die Kowkü gleich mit dem Schwergewicht NH-D15 messen. Hierbei kann natürlich auch der freie Multiplikator des i7 ein wenig nach oben korrigiert werden. Dann natürlich die subjektive Lautstärke. Objektiv halte ich für unangemessen, da ich aus personlicher Erfahrung heraus schon erhebliche Differenzen zwischen den Eindrücken zweier Personen entnehmen konnte. hierbei liegt das Hauptaugenmerk auf der Pumpe, die kann ja nicht getauscht werden. Ebenfalls betrachtet wird natürlich der Einbau. Gestaltet er sich einfach oder sind viele Schritte verkompliziert. Hier habe ich den Noctua praktischerweise als Referenz. Die Optik spielt bei mir auch eine Rolle, schließlich hat mein Case ja ein, zwei Fenster. Zur Optik dazu gehört logischerweise auch die Verarbeitung, auf welche ich auch eingehen werde.

Ich wüsste (Achtung, Konjungtiv ), aufgrund des hier gelisteten Textes, eigentlich keinen Grund, der gegen mich als Tester sprechen würde.  Zeit habe ich, wie erwähnt, genug und bis die Bewerbungsphase abgelaufen ist, bin ich auch schon mit dem mündlichen Abi bis auf eine Prüfung durch. Falls ich dennoch nicht ausgewählt werde, wünsche ich schonmal den Testern viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen. 

Werden noch Daten bezüglich meiner Hardware benötigt, so bitte ich, diese der Signatur zu entnehmen. 

Falls Fragen bestehen, stehe ich dafür gerne zur Verfügung.

Grüße Vinzenz


----------



## Octobit (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten Tag,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest einer *Cooler Master Nepton 240M*.

Ich selbst bin 21 Jahre alt und studiere zur Zeit Chemie im vierten Semester.  Seit meinem ersten, selbstständig konfiguriertem PC vor etwa 8 Jahren habe ich für viele Freunde und Bekannte PCs zusammengestellt, aufgebaut und eingerichtet. Besonderen Wert lege ich hierbei auf leise PC-Komponenten.
Nachdem ich schon einen *Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A* für euch testen durfte, würde ich gerne den nächsten Schritt wagen und ins Gebiet der Kompakt-Waküs vorstoßen. Besondere Motivation ist hierbei mein Trieb, einen nahezu unhörbaren PC aufzubauen. Da als Student das Geld natürlich nicht so locker sitzt, ist diese Budget-Lösung zwischen Luftkühlung und erweiterbarer Wasserkühlung sehr interessant für mich.

Mein aktuelles System setzt sich aus den folgenden Komponenten zusammen:
Intel Xeon E3 1231v3
Gigabyte H97-HD3
8 Gb Crucial Ballistix DDR3 1600 MHz
ASUS 560 Ti @Peter II inkl. 2 BeQuiet SW2 140mm PWM
Crucial MX100 256Gb
Samsung SSD 830 128Gb
Seagate Barracuda 256Gb
BeQuiet Straight Power E9 450W
Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium
Thermalright Macho 120 (mit Arctic Cooling MX 2)
Fractal Design R4 Windowed Edition
2 BeQuiet SilentWings 2 140 mm

Im Vergleich zum letzten Test haben sich also ein paar Details verändert: Meine 560Ti läuft nun ruhig mit einem Peter II, meine HDD wird nur noch bei Bedarf aktiviert und ist dank meiner neuen MX100 ansonsten lautlos. Mein Macho durfte sich an eine neue Lüfterkurve gewöhnen und etwas mehr schwitzen bei geringerer Drehzahl. Ebenso habe ich den Fractal Design Standardlüfter verbannt, um die Geräuschkulisse weiter zu reduzieren. 


Folgendes würde ich nach jetzigem Stand testen bzw. bewerten:
Lieferumfang
Optik und Haptik
Einbau
Leistung mit Standardlüftern, mit zwei eLoops als Referenz
Lautstärke (subjektiv, etwaige Lagergeräusche, Pumpengeräusche) insbesondere im Vergleich zur Luftkühlung
Abschließende Einschätzung

Insbesondere interessiert mich die Silenttauglichkeit. Für einen Xeon sind natürlich Wasserkühlungen nicht nötig, aber ich erhoffe mir einen kühlen Betrieb unter Vollast bei gleichzeitiger Minimaldrehzahl, einer Aufgabe, an der meine Luftkühlungskandidaten bisher gescheitert sind. 
Zudem möchte ich meine Erfahrungen aus dem ersten Test anwenden und  mich vor Allem bei den Produktbildern  verbessern.

Ich hoffe meine Bewerbung findet Anklang und wird mit positiver Resonanz belohnt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Octobit


----------



## Narbennarr (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin zwar neu in diesem Forum, aber schon lange fleißiger Leser und möchte mich hiermit für diesen Test bewerben.
Kurz zu mir:
Ich bin 28 und studiere (noch) Informatik. Derzeit schreibe ich ein Review zu den Netzteilkabeln von Cablemod und habe deshalb Erfahrung was den zeitlichen Aufwand, sowie die Anforderung an ein Review angeht.
Mir steht durchaus aktuelle Hardware zu Verfügung, besonders erwähnenswert wäre hier die Intel 4790k CPU und das Gehäuse Phanteks Enthoo Primo, dass sich ausgezeichnet für Wasserkühlungen eignet. Als direkten Vergleich würde der Noctua NH-D15 herhalten! Gerade die CPU erfreut sich bei vielen Spielern großer Beliebtheit und ist anspruchsvoll zu kühlen!

Weiterhin bin ich in der Lage gute Fotografien anzufertigen, da ich neben einer digitalen Spiegelreflexkamera, verschiedener Objektive (inkl. Makro) auch ein Fotozelt besitze.

Mein Review würde ich so umfassend wie möglich gestalten, dazu zählen natürlich eine Präsentation des Produktes (textlich wie bildlich), ein detailliertes Unboxing inkl Lieferumfang, der Einbau, Testergebnisse bzgl Temperatur und Lautstärke und natürlich ein Vergleich zu einer Luftkühlung und Betrieb mit anderen Lüftern (Noctua PWM A14 sowieso bequiet SilentWings 2). Selbstverständlich wird das ganze auch optisch ansprechend verpackt und strukturiert. Auch garantiere ich für eine zügige und dennoch hochwertige Fertigstellung!

Als Referenz verweise ich gerne auf mein aktuelles Review
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-fuer-das-bequiet-dark-power-pro-10-11-a.html

Grüße,
Narbennarr


----------



## JanFrederick (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo allerseits,

ich würde mich gerne, wie meine Vorredner, für den Test des Cooler Master Nepton bewerben. Erfahrung im Bereich der Luftkühlung konnte ich schon viel sammeln, doch als "Minimalbastler" liebäugelt man gerne mit Kompaktwasserkühlungen. In meinem Test würde ich deshalb ein Augenmerk darauf legen, wie einsteigerfreundlich das Produkt ist, da diese die Hauptinteressensgruppe darstellen, und die restliche Aufmerksamkeit den vermutlich hervorragenden Kühl- und Lautstärkeaspekten widmen. 
Als Referenzmodelle würden der Intel-Boxed-Kühler und der Macho 90 zum Einsatz kommen.

Der Umgang mit technischen Dingen aller Art liegt mir als Maschinenbaustudent sehr nahe und auch das Erstellen von Diagrammen und Schlussfolgerungen stellt kein Problem dar. 

Das mir zur Verfügung stehende Testsystem kann der folgenden Liste entnommen werden:

Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3
Mainboard: MSI H97 PcMate
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB Crucial (2x4GB)
SSD: Crucial MX100 256GB
Grafikkarte: Sapphire R9 270X
Netzteil: Sharkoon WPM600Bronze
Gehäuse: Zalman R1

Neben den üblichen synthetischen Benchmarks kommen auch aktuelle Grafikkracher zum Einsatz, die, wie BF4 im Multiplayer, den Prozessor ziemlich ins Schwitzen bringen.
Einfache objektive Aussagen über die Lautstärke kann ich mithilfe eines Schalldruckmessgerätes machen.

Über eine positive Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen. 
Macht weiter so PCGH-Team!

Gruß
Jan Frederick


----------



## Cracky-B (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo,



ich würde mich gerne für den Test des "Cooler Masters Nepton 240M" bewerben.

Der Test in der PCGH 06/2015 hat mich sehr neugierig gemacht, ich habe bis jetzt nur Erfahrung mit Luftkühlern

( Thermalright HR02 Macho, Zalman CNPS 10X Performa, Alpenföhn Brocken und div. Std. Kühlern) gemacht.

Ich war bisher der Meinung das Kompaktwasserkühlungen in puncto Preisleistung und Lautstärke nicht mit guten

Turmkühlern konkurrieren können.

Der Bericht hat mich eines Besseren belehrt, Modelle mit geringer Pumpen Lautstärke und Referenzlüfter (Silent Wings ect..),

sind durchaus in der Lage ein System leise und gut zu kühlen.

Bleibt nur der höhere Preis + Lüfter !

Ich würde die Cooler Masters Nepton 240M Kompaktwasserkühlung gegen meinen aktuellen Kühler Thermalright HR02 Macho

antreten lassen.

Ich denke, ich würde mich als Tester eignen, da ich schon mehrere PC Systeme zusammengestellt und montiert habe.

Außerdem wäre ein Vergleich des Thermalright HR02 Macho VS Cooler Masters Nepton 240M, wegen seiner Verbreitung, 

für viele User interessant !!




Mein Hauptsystem :

Zalman Z9 Plus
3x 120mm , 2x 140mm Lüfter
ASRock Z77 Extreme4
Intel i7 2700K + HR02 Macho
8GB Ram Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DDR3-1600 CL9
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition OC 
2x Samsung SSD 830 256GB Raid 0
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Gamer
be quiet! Straight Power E9 500 Watt 80+ Gold
Teufel Concept E 300

Bewertung : Lieferumfang, Verarbeitung, Kühleistung, (Silent + Full), Preisleistung ect..

Fotos würden  mit einer Canon EOS 100D gemacht !

PS : Ich habe bis jetzt noch keinen Test,  dieser Art gemacht, hoffe aber auf eine Chance !!! Danke !!!


Grüße
Cracky B.


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team!
Lieber Stephan!

Ich möchte mich auf diesem Weg wieder einmal für die Teilnahme an einem Lesertest bewerben. Ich denke, auch dieses Mal die Kriterien bestens erfüllen zu können und wieder einen Test mit ansprechendem Format und in guter Ausführung abliefern zu können, da ich mich gut mit CPU-Kühlungen auskenne (siehe hier) und eine gute und angenehme Schreibe habe.
Auch dieses Mal lautet mein Testsetting wie folgt:

Getestet wird auf folgendem System:
CPU: Intel i7-4770K
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA Z87X-U3DH
Grafikkarte: nVidia Geforce GTX Titan BLACK
Gehäuse: CM Storm Trooper
Die anderen Komponenten sind in meiner Signatur ersichtlich.

Der Test würde jedenfalls folgende Punkte beinhalten:

Lieferumfang, Verpackung und Technische Daten
Verpackung (und Auspacken)
Lieferumfang
technische Daten
Einbau
Temperaturen/Benchmarks:
     Temperaturen unter Standard-Takt im Vergleich Thermalright Macho & Silver Arrow ITX vs. Cooler Master Nepton 240M
     Temperaturen übertaktet @4GHz im Vergleich Thermalright Macho & Silver Arrow ITX vs. Cooler Master Nepton 240M

Die Tests würden unter möglichst gleichen Bedingungen mit einem mehrstündigen Prime95-Testsetting durchgeführt. Die verschiedenen Kühlsysteme würden auch in diesem Lesertest in mindestens 2 Taktstufungen auf ihre Kühlleistung und Overclocking-Fähigkeit beziehungsweise Unterstützung hin getestet.
Da eine Kompakt-Wasserkühlung getestet wird, möchte ich dieses Mal auch auf die Lautstärke im Vergleich eingehen und dem Mythos auf den Grund gehen, ob die Lautstärke und die Kühlleistung einer Kompaktwasserkühlung wirklich nicht - wie so oft behauptet - den Umstieg von Luft-CPU-Kühlern mit dem einhergehenden Mehrpreis aufwiegt.

Auch dieses Mal stellen digitale Fotos (dank einer Canon EOS 650D), sowie Grafiken keinerlei Problem dar. Dies gilt auch für die veranschlagten 6.000 Zeichen (Ohne Leerzeichen) da mein letzter Lesertest bereits knappe 9.800 Zeichen umfasste.

Abschließend möchte ich allen anderen Teilnehmerinnen und Teilnehmern viel Glück wünschen! Ich würde mich sehr geehrt fühlen, diese CPU-Kühleinheit testen zu können! Natürlich stehe ich für Fragen jederzeit bereit.
Ich verbleibe daher

Mit freundlichsten Grüßen,

Sebastian B.


----------



## n3rd (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Guten morgen, liebes PCGH-Team.

Es würde mir eine große Freude bereiten die Cooler Masters Nepton 240M auf Herz und Niere zu testen. Mit dem Thema 
Computerhardware als Hobby beschäftige ich mich seit über 20 Jahren. Es wäre für mich eine Ehre, einen Review-Artikel
über den AiO-Wasserkühler der Firma Cooler Master zu schreiben. Für die knackigen Fotos wird eine Canon 550D sorgen.
Der Text wird von einer zusätzlichen Person auf Rechtschreibung/Satzbau kontrolliert. 

Die Review wird wie folgt gegliedert sein:



Verpackung
Lieferumfang
Gebrauchsanweisung
Das Aussehen / Aufbau
Montage
Kühleigenschaften mit seriellen Lüftern (vs Turmkühler) - Es wird nicht nur die CPU-Temperatur erfasst, sondern auch die von Umgebungskomponenten (GK, MB)
Kühleigenschaften mit Cryorig XF140 (vs Turmkühler)
Lautstärke-Messung (dB)
Auswertung & Fazit

Als Testhardware wird verwendet:



CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3
CPU-Kühler: Zero Infinity Free Flow+
Mainboard: AsRock H97 Pro4
RAM: 8 Gbyte DDR3 1600 Mhz Crucial Ballistix Sport
Grafikkarte: PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+
SSD: 256 Gbyte Crucial MX100
HDD: 2 TByte Samsung
Netzteil: BeQuite! Straight Power E9 450 Watt
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Pro
Lüftersteuerung: BitFenix Ronin
Gehäuselüfter: 3x Cryorig XF140; 1x Cryorig XT140; 1x Phanteks PH-F200SP

Zum Schluss möchte ich mich bei der PCGH für die Möglichkeit bedanken, dass auch Leser zu News&Review-Ersteller
werden können und allen anderen Teilnehmern bei dem Ausloseverfahren viel Glück wünschen!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

n3rd


----------



## S754 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH!

Ich möchte mich zum Lesertest des Cooler Master Nepton 240M bewerben.
Das wäre mein erster Testbericht, das Testsystem schaut wie folgt aus:

-geköpfter&geschliffener Intel Core i5-4690K@4,4GHz
-MSI Z97 Gaming 5 
-G.Skill TridentX 16GB DDR3-2400 CL10 
-Crucial MX100 512GB, Seagate Barracuda 1,5TB, WD Green 3TB
-AMD Radeon R9 290X@Peter 2 mit NB PL2
-be quiet! Straight Power E10 500W 
das alles verpackt in einem Fractal Design R5 !

Aktuell habe ich einen Prolimatech Genesis als CPU-Kühler mit zwei 120mm Fractal Design Lüftern. Diesen würde ich auch mit der Cooler Master Nepton 240M vergleichen. Ordentliche Fotos (Canon Digitalkamera) und Diagramme (Excel 2013) kann ich machen. Evtl. würde ich meine CPU auch weiter übertakten, wenn die Temperaturen es erlauben. Als Wärmeleitpaste kommt Gelid GC-Extreme zum Einsatz, unterhalb des IHS verwende ich Liquid Ultra.

Bewertet werden:
-Ästhetik
-Lieferumfang
-Anleitung und Montage
-Kühlleistung
-Lautstärke (subjektiv) 

Vielen Dank fürs durchlesen und schöne Grüße!

S754


----------



## jamie (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Moin,

ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Lesertest des Cooler Master Nepton 240M.
In dem System, das als Testsystem herhalten wird, ist ein i5 4570 auf einem Asus H87 Pro mit 16GB 1333MHZ CL9-RAM verbaut. Als Grafikkarte hält derzeit noch eine GTX570 her, die jedoch im Laufe dieser Woche durch eine R9 290x ersetzt wird. Speichermedien sind eine 512GB MX100 von Crucial und eine Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 mit 2TB Speicherplatz. Auf der SSD läuft Windows 7 64 Bit. Das alles ist hübsch verpackt in einem Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 und wird von einem Be Quiet! E9-CM 480W mit Strom versorgt. 
Ein großer Vorteil dieses Gehäuses ist es, dass es mehrer Möglichkeiten zur Befestigung des Radiators bietet. Neben der Installation in der Gehäusefront ist auch ein Anbringen im Deckel möglich. Der zusätzliche Air-Chimney verspricht einen besseren Luftstrom durch den Radiator. Zudem zieht eine andere Befestigung des Radiators auch eine veränderte Installation des Festplattenkäfigs nach sich. Ich werde all diese Möglichkeiten testen und vergleichen. 
Verglichen wird die Kühlleistung auch mit dem derzeit verbauen Alpenföhn Brocken 2 und dem Boxed-Kühler.
Ich bin handwerklich begabt, technisch interessiert und gebildet und habe einige Jahre Erfahrung im Zusammenbau von Computern. Zudem bin ich in der Lage, mich adäquat auszudrücken. Dies ist auch nicht mein erstes Review. So habe ich hier im Forum z.B. schon einen ausführlichen Vergleich zwischen deM AKG K701 und Q701 geschrieben. Verändert hat sich seit dem vor Allem, dass mir jetzt eine gute Kamera zur Verfügung steht, mit der ich auch z.B. die Installation gut dokumentieren kann.

Neben den üblichen Aspekten wie dem Lieferumfang, dem Einbau (insbesondere des Befestigungssystems) und den gängigen Oberflächlichkeiten, möchte ich vor Allem verschiedene Belastungsszenarien beleuchten. Damit meine ich nicht nur Spiele mit unterschiedlichen Anforderungen an die CPU (also in CPU-intensiven Spielen à la Hitman: Absolution oder Strategiespielen wie Wargame und solchen, die die CPU kalt lassen), sondern auch verschiedene Anwendungen. Angedacht sind Sony Vegas und Cubase. Während der Test werden die CPU-Temperatur und die Lüftergeschwindigkeit überwacht. Die CPU-Leistung und der subjektive Eindruck der Geräuschkulisse werden selbstverständlich ebenfalls berücksichtigt.
Ebenfalls untersucht wird, welchen Einfluss der veränderte Luftstrom auf die Kühlung der anderen Komponenten (insbesondere der GPU) hat.

Insbesondere die Lautstärke unter Volllast interessiert mich, also ob ich auch bei voller CPU-Auslastung noch gut über meine Monitore abhören kann, ohne gestört zu werden.


Vielen Dank natürlich an PCGH und Cooler Master für diese Möglichkeit. 


MFG
jamie


----------



## dominger (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

*Hallo PCGH Forum,*

*hiermit möchte ich mich, für einen der drei Cooler Master Nepton 240M des Lesertests bewerben.*

Ich habe die besondere Möglichkeit, die Frage zu klären, ob eine Kompaktwasserkühlung mit einer selbst zusammengestellten Wasserkühlung mithalten kann. 
Ende Mai werde ich mir eine Wasserkühlung zusammenbauen und hätte somit die Möglichkeit, den Nepton Kühler gegen eine "echte" Wasserkühlung und 3 Luftkühler zu testen. 
Bei dem System würde es sich dann um einen Intel Core I7-4770k handeln, der dann von dem Nepton, einem Thermalright Macho, einem Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 und dem Intel Boxedkühler gekühlt wird.
Aufgebaut auf einem Gigabyte Z97X-UD3H mit zwei Sapphire R9 280X und befeuert von einem Antec High Current Pro 850W 80 Plus Platinum. Verpackt im Gehäuse des Coolermaster HAF X Big Towers.
Da die Wärmeleitpaste das Ergebnis nicht verfälschen soll, greife ich auf die gute Artic MX-4 Wärmeleitpaste zurück.

Im ersten Teil werde ich auf die Verarbeitung, die Verpackung, das Aussehen und den ersten Eindruck eingehen. 

Selbstverständlich wird der Prozessor mit den verschiedenen Kühlern unter Last, also in Spielen, unter Vollast und bei normalem Surfingbetrieb getestet. Wenn mir genug Zeit bleibt, teste ich auch noch die Leistung der Kühler beim Übertakten. 
Es wird nicht nur die Temperatur, sondern auch die Lautstärke gemessen, da ich im Besitz eines Schallpegelmessgerätes bin.
Dies werde ich in mehreren Diagrammen darstellen, genause wie den Preisunterschied.
Desweitern schaue ich, wenn der Nepton Kühler zu laut wird, ob man dies mit einem einfachen Lüftertausch ( 6x Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro PL-2)  beheben kann, oder ob es an der mangelnden Radiatorenfläche liegt. 

Zu guter Letzt werde ich die Vor- und Nachteile gründlich ausführen und eine Empfehlung schreiben.
Dabei gehe ich auch genauer auf den Inhalt der Verpackung, die Montage, die Länge der Schläuche und Weiteres ein. 

Detailliert fotografiert wird alles mit einer Canon EOS 1100D 17-45mm und 75-300mm.
Außerdem habe ich die Möglichkeit Makroaufnahmen für die Fans der Bilderabteilung zu machen.
Das Schreiben wird das Leichteste sein, da ich immer schon gerne geschreiben habe und erst vor kurzem ein Tagebuch in diesem Forum gestartet habe, trotzdem unterschätze ich die 6 000 Zeichen nicht.
Das Einhalten des Zeitlimits wird absolut kein Problem, da ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt meine Abschlussarbeiten abgeschlossen habe und somit genügend Zeit investieren kann.

Der Einbau und die Tests werden mir viel Spaß machen und über eine positive Rückmeldung würde ich mich sehr freuen. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jan


----------



## Straycatsfan (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Cooler Master?

Cooler Master Storm Enforcer Case + Cooler Master G550M, sowie die Cooler Master Spawn Maus freuen sich auf das Zusammenspiel mit der Verwandschaft?

Und es absolut interessant wie groß der Unterschied in punkto Lautstärke und Temperatur im Vergleich zum Thermalright Macho 02 ausfallen würde.

Bedingt durch den hinzugewonnenen Freiraum und somit besseren Durchzug im Gehäuse ohne den massiven Kühlkörper des Macho müsste da ja alleine schon ein spürbarer Unterschied im Hinblick auf die Temperaturen sämtlicher Komponenten, also auch Mainboard/Chipsatz, herauskommen.

Ich würde natürlich dokumentieren wie gut sich die Schläuche von CM den Aussparungen dafür von ebenso CM im Gehäuse anpassen.

Von unten schaufelt eine Powercolor 7870 OC unter Vollast Wärme nach oben, dort werkelt nach wie vor ein hitziger Phenom 2 X4 955BE.

Getestet würde die Kühllösung out of the box, sowie, wenn gewünscht, gerne noch mit der Arctic MX-4 Paste alternativ, ist ja schnell "gewechselt."

Sollte man mir also die Gelegenheit geben, das Nepton 240M Set zu testen würde ich die Unterschiede mitsamt aller Vorteile oder auch Nachteile, wenn denn da welche wären, gegenüber der Luftkühlung auskundschaften und in einem Lesertest hier zum Besten geben.

Etwaige Berührungsängste sind mittlerweile ja verflogen, so dass dieser Test hier vollumfänglich durchdacht und ohne Lampenfieber vonstatten gehen und dokumentiert werden würde.

Vielen Dank für die Chance? .)

War erst im flaschen Thread, aber ist ja gerade noch mal gut gegangen, 17:07 Uhr. )


----------



## DaBlackSheep (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Hm, ich will ja nicht nerven oder so - aber wurde die Glücklichen schon erwählt?
(Ist ja nun schon ein paar Tage her das die Bewerbungsfrist abgelaufen ist)


----------



## Octobit (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Einfach noch ein bisschen abwarten, beim Test der Thermalright Kühler hat die Auswahl auch gedauert. Danach ging aber alles sehr fix und der Testzeitraum wurde entsprechend verlängert.
Ein paar Feiertage seien denen auch vergönnt


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Mh wirklich schade das ich die Frist verpasst habe.
Naja dann viel Erfiolg an die anderen.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*



Octobit schrieb:


> Einfach noch ein bisschen abwarten, beim Test der Thermalright Kühler hat die Auswahl auch gedauert. Danach ging aber alles sehr fix und der Testzeitraum wurde entsprechend verlängert.
> Ein paar Feiertage seien denen auch vergönnt



Na gut, dann mal abwarten und Tee trinken.

Edit:  13 Tage später - ich kann keinen Tee mehr sehn xD


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Die ausgewählten Kandidaten wurden angeschrieben. Nach Bestätigung erfolgt die Bekanntgabe hier im Thread.

Der Testzeitraum wird sich übrigens nach hinten verlängern, damit die   effektive Testzeit ganz sicher 4 Wochen beträgt. Da derzeit die Computex   stattfindet und bei Cooler Master womöglich solange weniger  Kapazitäten  zur Verfügung stehen, werde ich mit etwas Verzögerung über  den  Fertigstellungstermin informieren.

Die vielen sehr guten Bewerbungen haben mich übrigens wirklich überrascht, das Auswählen ist mir nicht leicht gefallen.


----------



## n8schrauber (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

.....


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Bin dieses Mal leider nicht dabei, aber dennoch viel Glück und Spaß allen GewinnerInnen!


----------



## n3rd (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Ich möchte mich meinen Vorrednern anschließen und den drei glücklichen viel Erfolg beim Testen wünschen.

Lg. n3rd


p.s.: Bin auf die Reviews gespannt.


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Danke, wie es aussieht bin ich einer von den Dreien.
Bei den Erwartungen ist man natürlich etwas nervös und ich plane schon^^


----------



## denzi24 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Schade dass ich nicht dabei bin. Euch aber viel erfolg bei den Test´s.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Bei den ausgesuchten und bestätigten Lesertestern handelt es sich um
- Captain_Bedal
- 3-way 
- Narbennarr.

Der neue Fertigstellungstermin ist der 19. Juli.


----------



## Narbennarr (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Danke, freue mich


----------



## techfreak10000 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Sehr cool!


----------



## DaBlackSheep (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Na dann mal los Jungs, viel Erfolg und viel Spaß.


----------



## Captain_Bedal (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Dankeschön, freue mich schon tierisch


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Hi ihr lieben,
ich möchte mich bei so einer Chance wirklich nicht beschweren, aber der Testzeitraum läuft jetzt knapp ne Woche und zumindest 2 von uns haben noch kein Sample bekommen 
Bleibt es beim 19.07 ?

Grüße,
Narbennarr


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Cooler Master musste vergangene Woche noch auf die Lieferung der Wasserkühlung warten, wollte sie aber diese Woche verschicken. Ob der Streik einen Einfluss auf die Zustellung hat, weiß ich nicht, es ist aber letztendlich auch egal - bitte einfach melden, sobald euer Testmuster eingetroffen ist. Der Testzeitraum wird dann angepasst.


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Alles klar danke


----------



## Captain_Bedal (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Wunderbar, vielen Dank


----------



## Narbennarr (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Der UPS Mann hat sie grade gebracht


----------



## Captain_Bedal (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Bei mir ist es jetzt auch da


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Lesertest: 3 x Cooler Master Nepton 240M - jetzt bewerben!*

Da 3-way inzwischen auch sein Testmuster erhalten hat, gibt es nun den aktualisierten Fertigstellungstermin. Bitte veröffentlicht die Tests bis zum 2. August im PCGHX-Forum.


----------

